# Houston, We've Got An Egress Problem



## LGreene (Aug 29, 2011)

This exit is one of two exits in a 7-story office building in Houston.  In the "exit" photo it's a little hard to see what has been done to the opening, but you can clearly see the exit sign.  In the "do not enter" photo you can see that the push bars are chained and padlocked, and a piece of plywood has been placed across the pair of doors.1) If a building occupant notices a problem like this, should they call the fire marshal immediately, or try to discuss it with the property manager first?2) Besides making the exit completely unusable, is there an acceptable way to handle a situation like this when there is construction that puts an exit out of commission?3) Does this p*ss anyone off besides me?

View attachment 1586


View attachment 1587


View attachment 1586


View attachment 1587


/monthly_2011_08/Exit.jpg.590863d0315fb808f28b366e5df7c687.jpg

/monthly_2011_08/572953e32792c_DoNotEnter.jpg.52f7256e1e11d10b0b871c3a234edc31.jpg


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2011)

With the Vertical board, I wonder if there is some type of damage to the door???

Yes it should be fixed as soon as possible, if there is some damage, if not need to have the exit made usable like today

Yes we get calls from office workers with concerns


----------



## fatboy (Aug 30, 2011)

1) If a building occupant notices a problem like this, should they call the fire marshal immediately, or try to discuss it with the property manager first?

Fire Marshall, unless you have some sort of enforcement capability.

2) Besides making the exit completely unusable, is there an acceptable way to handle a situation like this when there is construction that puts an exit out of commission?

No, not unless there are adequate backup exits that meet the required egress requirements. Then, temporarily remove the exit sign from the blocked exit.

3) Does this p*ss anyone off besides me?

No, me too, a potential tragedy waiting to happen............


----------



## LGreene (Aug 30, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> With the Vertical board, I wonder if there is some type of damage to the door???


I don't know what's up with the vertical board, but according to the building occupant who sent the photos, they've blocked up the exit because they're doing work outside the door - I think something to do with the walkway or parking lot.


----------



## Alias (Aug 30, 2011)

1. I'd call the fire marshal, like fatboy.

2. Love the lock and chain, let's just make it completely impassable.  I will agree with fatboy on removing/blocking the sign.  It is no longer an exit.  I hope that they have other exits capable of handling the extra load caused by the blocked exit.

3. Definitely po'ed, just plain unacceptable.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 30, 2011)

SECTION 3302

CONSTRUCTION SAFEGUARDS

3302.1 Remodeling and additions.

Required exits , existing structural elements, fire protection devices and sanitary safeguards shall be maintained at all times during remodeling, alterations , repairs or additions to any building or structure.

Exceptions:

1. When such required elements or devices are being remodeled, altered or repaired, adequate substitute provisions shall be made. Is there an adequate substitute exit provided? 

2. When the existing building is not occupied. They could send everybody home or do the work over the weekend or at night.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Aug 30, 2011)

It's In Houston? Where's your proof?

I have no idea about why the egress opening is blocked. I say that because this photo looks like a high-rise on Gulf Freeway that had some glazing removed and replaced because of warranty issues. I suspect the exit opening was blocked by scaffolding becuase the workers were probably concerned about dropping 200 pound glazing sections on workers or anyone using that exit opening. I also suspect the work was being done over a 3 day weekend in a similiar high-rise building I was asked to inspect. The warranty issues have arisen on a number of high-rises near the Houston/Harris County/Pasadena/Galveston coast that we're damaged by Hurricane Ike several years - apparently defective glass and seals were installed.

So my bigger problem is you posting photos, asking us if it disturbs us, while failing to present any information that helps us make a decision as to if this a problem without a complete understanding. My biggest problem is the post implies this is in Houston city proper. Houston is a big town, and that building could easily be in Harris County and not within the jurisdiction of HFD.

Peace.


----------



## permitguy (Aug 30, 2011)

There is no need for more information to determine the glaringly obvious problem in these photos.

Who cares where it is?  Nobody here is bashing the local AHJ for this.  This is the fault of a contractor and building management, plain and simple.  It's not as if anyone believes that we inspectors can be in every building at every second of every day to catch all the bone-headed stuff like this going on.  There's no need to take it so personally . . .


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 30, 2011)

> I suspect the exit opening was blocked by scaffolding becuase the workers were probably concerned about dropping 200 pound glazing sections on workers or anyone using that exit opening


Then I suspect the workers should follow TABLE 3306.1 PROTECTION OF PEDESTRIANS

I agree with permitguy, stuff like this happens all the time all over the country so please don't take it as a dig against Houston. Fire inspectors find blocked exits and chained doors everyday in every state in this country. Our local hospital removed an exterior exit stair serving 3 floors and was installing the new one before we found out about it.


----------



## LGreene (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldfieldguy - I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you.  The building is in Houston - zip code 77027.  I know this because it is the office building of the person who sent me the photos.  I wasn't insinuating that the HFD should have realized that there was a problem.  I can provide you with the address if you'd like, but I wasn't sure if I should post it here for all to see.

I'm not sure what other information I should have included in order for you guys to assess the issue.  I'm trying to learn from you all, so if there is additional information needed, just ask.

To recap:

7-story office building

2 exits from the building total

1 blocked as shown in photos because of work going on outside related to either the sidewalk or parking lot (not glazing)

Nobody has given me the mad face before.  I think I may have to have a glass of wine to get over it.


----------



## KZQuixote (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi LGreene,

Don't be sweatin no mad faces. Your question was clean and forthright! Even if your pics had been of the building OldFieldGuy was frettin 'bout, your generic concern about blocked exits is valid.

On the other hand, what's wrong with a glass or two of wine?

Bill


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2011)

LG

Keep on posting

With just a few lines and a few pictures, there is no way to give complete details

It is always interesting what people do to buildings

Have not checked to see if Ice has been criticized for the photos he posts


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea LG........no sweat and keep on doing your thing! Just look at how much discussion and debate is done on understanding MOE on this forum and MANY others. Anything to help officials and DP's understand it better or promote aweareness is just...well.......approporate  

I'm glad they don't have the finger as a choice..............I would have been sent that in a few discussions before especially with UB before we understood how alike we really are.....I miss him on here


----------



## LGreene (Aug 31, 2011)

The building occupant sent me a photo from the exterior to show why the door was locked and blocked.  He said that the sidelight glass was likely broken during the removal of the tile, hence the vertical plywood.  He also said that he spoke to the property manager and that they were attempting to resolve the egress problem.

View attachment 474


View attachment 474


/monthly_2011_08/572953c137605_BlockedDoorfromExterior.jpg.b19525d2e43fee6e73ee970be5f67272.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice to hear and hope the wine was a good one


----------



## LGreene (Aug 31, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Nice to hear and hope the wine was a good one


I don't think I'm quite over the mad face yet.  Maybe just one more glass.  ;-)


----------



## ICE (Aug 31, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> LG Keep on posting
> 
> With just a few lines and a few pictures, there is no way to give complete details
> 
> ...


Plenty....but I don't care ..... LGreene shouldn't either.....Could be, she just likes wine.....I know the fire guy{Oldfieldguy} likes whine...


----------



## LGreene (Aug 31, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Plenty....but I don't care and don't think LGreene should either.


I have to admit, I don't have a very thick skin.  I felt bad that OFG thought I was criticizing the HFD.  I think I'm just about over it though.


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 31, 2011)

Have a half glass more just to be on the safe side.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 1, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Plenty....but I don't care ..... LGreene shouldn't either.....Could be, she just likes wine.....I know the fire guy likes whine...


That is not true, I prefer beer, dark beer , Guiness, Black Butte Porter, Noose Drool.  That whine rumor was started by an inspector.

I like the Door Ladies spirit and passion for fire doors and hardware.  Since I read her postings, I have been noticing fire doors.  She was kind enough to send me some information that I was able to use to bring an ALF  fire doors into compliance.


----------



## ICE (Sep 1, 2011)

fireguy said:
			
		

> That is not true, I prefer beer, dark beer , Guiness, Black Butte Porter, Noose Drool.  That whine rumor was started by an inspector.  I like the Door Ladies spirit and passion for fire doors and hardware.  Since I read her postings, I have been noticing fire doors.  She was kind enough to send me some information that I was able to use to bring an ALF  fire doors into compliance.


  Well it's supposed to read oldfieldguy who is a fire guy


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey what the heck is wrong with wine?  I'm a fire guy and I like wine too.  Heck sometimes I warm up with a nice cognac and cigar....yea I'm well traveled :0


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2011)

FM

I don't think LGreene is referring to your MD 20 20 and Boones Farm wine. She has more class than that.


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2011)

LG

in her prior job, you wonder why she likes the grapes????

http://media.nj.com/insidejersey_impact/photo/-c89f51264853dd7e_large.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 1, 2011)

Mt, now that is just funny........where were you in 77-78 did we meet on 45th St. in WPB over that strawberry hill


----------



## LGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

cda - You crack me up.  Not to beat a dead horse, but look at the exit now!  The building occupant went to the property manager, who told the contractor to open the exit back up and create a safe egress path.

View attachment 475


View attachment 475


/monthly_2011_09/572953c13b4e6_SafeEgressPath.jpg.d067391d92b92a4a85a04e98ed670633.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks a heck of a lot better than a blocked off exit!


----------



## LGreene (Sep 2, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Looks a heck of a lot better than a blocked off exit!


I know - I'm pretty impressed with the response!  I guess there were several complaints...most of them from people who were annoyed that they didn't have a direct route to their car, but whatever it takes!


----------

